# My new green cross with xback



## hatorihanzoe (Aug 2, 2007)

The greenie I bought form brian. the tail has healed mostly but the scales are taking a bit longer. and the strings that was hanging from its face was...my dog's hair....


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol... dog hair, you had me worrying for a second that my tanks were infected with some weird leeches 

The aro looks good, the dropped scales will heal and I am sure the colouring looks a lot better in person.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So you went with the whole arrowana and parrots in the least amount of space conceivable setup then?


----------

